# The Iso Zone joins the list of romsites removing their warez downloads links



## fixingmytoys (Aug 15, 2018)

Well I knew this would happen which Is why I just did a big raid there on everything I wanted


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 15, 2018)

One after another eh


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 15, 2018)

Noooooooo!

ripperoni

Why is this happening?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 15, 2018)

Should probably lead with "links have moved" ..

Oh, well. People will read what they want to I guess.


----------



## snails1221 (Aug 15, 2018)

These sites are dropping like flies


----------



## Chary (Aug 15, 2018)

Provided for your listening pleasure: 



I wonder if this is part of Nintendo's crusade, or just them being careful and not having the old site get taken out.


----------



## bananapi761 (Aug 15, 2018)

Not seeing a sign of this stopping, the remaining well-known ROM sites will be gone soon enough. I was an active member there myself, mostly spent time on the forums but their downloads were always a convenience.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 15, 2018)

It's frustrating. Do Nintendo think this will improve their public image or something, or do they think that piracy of 30 year old games will improve their financial situation? I understand their concern, but it's despicable that they're destroying gaming archives without any intention of preserving them through more legitimate means, like a Virtual Console.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 15, 2018)

Next you are gonna tell me that "Mania" site will also be removing all warez


----------



## Chary (Aug 15, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Should probably lead with "links have moved" ..
> 
> Oh, well. People will read what they want to I guess.


They've been entirely removed FROM the site, though. I see no issue with that title. That's the thing. They may be slowly shifting over to this new site (which is mentioned as existing), but not everything is there, either, and their idea is to painstakingly reupload everything to MEGA. With the much inferior UI, as well. Iso Zone is dead, replacement or not.


----------



## XDel (Aug 15, 2018)

Damn, I should have called it so everyone would revere me as a great prophet. 
OK, I predict a certain French Planet site is next.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 15, 2018)

Chary said:


> They've been entirely removed FROM the site, though. I see no issue with that title. That's the thing. They may be slowly shifting over to this new site (which is mentioned as existing), but not everything is there, either, and their idea is to painstakingly reupload everything to MEGA. With the much inferior UI, as well. Iso Zone is dead, replacement or not.


Right, but all people are seeing is that one source is dead. With no reference (on their end) to the fact that another has taken its place.

I hope they don't use MEGA. I'll stick with P2P I guess.

Also, I never mentioned the title.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

Overly-litigious jackass companies.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Overly-litigious jackass companies.


Company*. It's just Nintendo. I have never seen Atari, Sega or Sony take any action about the piracy of games that are decades old. Nintendo's old-world approach to everything is really starting to show and people don't like it.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 15, 2018)

TheMrIron2 said:


> Company*. It's just Nintendo. I have never seen Atari, *Sega or Sony* take any action about the piracy of games that are decades old. Nintendo's old-world approach to everything is really starting to show and people don't like it.


They do care about newer games, like Sonic Mania and God Of War, but they don´t take down years old games


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 15, 2018)

Sinon said:


> They do care about newer games, like Sonic Mania and God Of War


That's not what I said though. I said that Nintendo are hellbent on taking down games that they don't even sell commercially anymore, of course companies will get sensitive about games that are currently on the market; but I haven't seen any other company aggressively take down pirated copies of games on systems that are 2 generations old or more.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 15, 2018)

TheMrIron2 said:


> That's not what I said though. I said that Nintendo are hellbent on taking down games that they don't even sell commercially anymore, of course companies will get sensitive about games that are currently on the market; but I haven't seen any other company aggressively take down pirated copies of games on systems that are 2 generations old or more.


yeah, only Nintendo does that


----------



## NFates (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm just hoping this is all to make good Virtual Console deals and rewards for the Switch and beyond... But first I need a Switch

In a perfect world, all games would be documented and anyone could access *older* games freely, easily and at any time. Nintendo doesn't want us to live in a perfect world. Why can't we have our libraries?

</rant>


----------



## x65943 (Aug 15, 2018)

TheMrIron2 said:


> It's frustrating. Do Nintendo think this will improve their public image or something, or do they think that piracy of 30 year old games will improve their financial situation? I understand their concern, but it's despicable that they're destroying gaming archives without any intention of preserving them through more legitimate means, like a Virtual Console.


I think it's the legal team all the way. I don't think any of the higher ups at Nintendo know much about this.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 15, 2018)

Those sites are not underground private sites so they are easily joins the list of romsites removing easily.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 15, 2018)

It's infuriating because Nintendo have no intention to offer anything beyond a handpicked selection of NES games as "Virtual Console". Where are the SNES games? N64? What about the GameCube virtual console that people have been begging them for for years? And they still want to take these sites down despite offering no legal way of buying or playing these games anymore.



x65943 said:


> I think it's the legal team all the way. I don't think any of the higher ups at Nintendo know much about this.



If that's the case, then why aren't Sony's legal team hunting down PS1 games? Or Sega? Or Atari? Nintendo have shown to us that they aren't good at keeping up with the modern-day gaming industry and this is walking proof if nothing else.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 15, 2018)

Good god, the list of ROM sites is growing smaller every day! Who's next, _that ISO site_?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Aug 15, 2018)

Those Nintendo Ninjas don't mess around. They are hardcore.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Aug 15, 2018)

I downloaded off Iso Zone and Emuparadise 20 years ago


These sites have been around forever


----------



## XDel (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm kind of surprised that the sites that share PS3 games and the like are still up and running. That's the real shocker.


----------



## Carnelian (Aug 15, 2018)

Glad i didn't buy the Switch. Fuck Nintendo, fuck the Nintendo Switch and fuck the people who defend them...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2018)

Was bound to happen really.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 15, 2018)

"They're dropping like bad habits!"
-Tank Dempsey


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Aug 15, 2018)

Well, there goes another site
This one makes me mad specially because it was the only site I could find that had a working iso of Fighter Maker 2


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 15, 2018)

Everyone, download as many romsets possible while you can!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I hope that Dope site doesn't go down.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 15, 2018)

Gawd why are these romsites just letting their collections dissapear? There is a lot of stuff on these sites that is really rare! Beta or Alpha releases of games, Translation projects, never before released games, rare and expensive games that are hard to find a copy of. At least archive everything or give people a time limit of when the site will be closing warez distributions. These sites don't realize that they have a responsibility to archive gaming history, they're pretty much a public library for some of gamings greatest moments. And when they first started distributing ROMs, they immediately became an important part of preservation.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 15, 2018)

TheMrIron2 said:


> It's frustrating. Do Nintendo think this will improve their public image or something, or do they think that piracy of 30 year old games will improve their financial situation? I understand their concern, but it's despicable that they're destroying gaming archives without any intention of preserving them through more legitimate means, like a Virtual Console.


well it would make sense for nintendo to take down roms for newer games on a site and not older ones


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2018)

Welp, there goes my backup plan.

Seriously, though, seeing yet another big ROM Site pull downloads is more than a bit intimidating.  Hopefully these sites going under isn't _just_ a legal crusade, and that Nintendo has some big retro gaming service planned, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 15, 2018)

bananapi761 said:


> Not seeing a sign of this stopping, the remaining well-known ROM sites will be gone soon enough. I was an active member there myself, mostly spent time on the forums but their downloads were always a convenience.


Not the Chinese ones.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 15, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> well it would make sense for nintendo to take down roms for newer games on a site and not older ones



Yes, and the issue is that they aren't doing that - they're just purging anything with their IP on it, as opposed to games that have actual financial value to them.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2018)

im using russian rom websites. they don't give a fu** about Nintendo policy.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 15, 2018)

TheMrIron2 said:


> Yes, and the issue is that they aren't doing that - they're just purging anything with their IP on it, as opposed to games that have actual financial value to them.


yeah but just think about it they find a bunch of copyrighted content of theres on a site they are not just going to remove some of what they found


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 15, 2018)

So I guess it'll just be 'The Zone" now.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 15, 2018)

Put simply.... FUCK!


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 15, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> yeah but just think about it they find a bunch of copyrighted content of theres on a site they are not just going to remove some of what they found



Yeah, that's completely understandable. What's not okay is that they're closing entire sites over it, which means directly infringing on other companies games on the site. Sure, take down your games, but leave Sony or Atari or whoever to sort out their own IPs. It's not supposed to be within Nintendo's jurisdiction, but they're doing it anyway since other companies don't care.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 15, 2018)

TheMrIron2 said:


> Yeah, that's completely understandable. What's not okay is that they're closing entire sites over it, which means directly infringing on other companies games on the site. Sure, take down your games, but leave Sony or Atari or whoever to sort out their own IPs. It's not supposed to be within Nintendo's jurisdiction, but they're doing it anyway since other companies don't care.


nintendo are not the ones who are taking down the sites the site owners are taking them down nintendo is basically saying remove all of our content which many sites reply to that is shutdown


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 15, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> nintendo are not the ones who are taking down the sites the site owners are taking them down nintendo is basically saying remove all of our content which many sites reply to that is shutdown



They aren't doing it without reason. Nintendo have been known to hand out DMCAs recklessly and the sites are fearing a full-scale takedown or potential legal battle, which is clearly not worthwhile.


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 15, 2018)

Chary said:


> Provided for your listening pleasure:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is part of Nintendo's crusade, or just them being careful and not having the old site get taken out.



This joke is too perfectly timed, save it for when another site goes down next week.
Man oh man, it’s becoming harder and harder to find ROMs it seems. That kinda sucks, but eh. I won’t be affected all that much tbh. Before you know it though, they’ll all be GBAtemp clones.


----------



## Vanth88 (Aug 15, 2018)

It's a real shame because they were one of the last few sites to offer original Xbox releases which are becoming more difficult to obtain. They also offered other stuff on there like original PC games and stuff that you just can't find anymore.

*EDIT* Even non piracy stuff like PC apps and stuff that you can't find anywhere else. I mean they archived a TON of stuff over many years and it's just gone.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 15, 2018)

Vanth88 said:


> It's a real shame because they were one of the last few sites to offer original Xbox releases which are becoming more difficult to obtain. They also offered other stuff on there like original PC games and stuff that you just can't find anymore.
> 
> *EDIT* Even non piracy stuff like PC apps and stuff that you can't find anywhere else. I mean they archived a TON of stuff over many years and it's just gone.


I went there for a ton of Xbox homebrew. Don’t tell me that stuff I’m gone as well.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 15, 2018)

Open Letter to Warez Site Admins,

If you don't host your warez stuff in Russia or China, kiss it goodbye.

Thank You, z


----------



## Chary (Aug 15, 2018)

Stephano said:


> I went there for a ton of Xbox homebrew. Don’t tell me that stuff I’m gone as well.


Whether it's entirely all gone is up for debate. This new site doesn't seem to have much in the ways of those files, but supposedly, they're saying they're migrating the content over. Until that actually happens, though...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 15, 2018)

FUCK

Sorry, Emuparadise and TheIsoZone were my two go-tos. I understand their decisions, those are just two really big blows to me in terms of retro game downloads


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 15, 2018)

Great, there goes my source for XBOX isos


----------



## Vanth88 (Aug 15, 2018)

Stephano said:


> I went there for a ton of Xbox homebrew. Don’t tell me that stuff I’m gone as well.



Same. Thankfully there's still a bunch of xbox sites out there that offer xbox homebrew (ex. emulators and stuff) but the games are becoming more difficult to obtain. I usually grab everything off bins but a lot of the emulators have updates and stuff that you'll need to find by searching.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 15, 2018)

Chary said:


> Whether it's entirely all gone is up for debate. This new site doesn't seem to have much in the ways of those files, but supposedly, they're saying they're migrating the content over. Until that actually happens, though...



If it’s not migrated, then it may be best to make a reprository of some of those Xbox homebrew apps here. There is some apps there you can’t find anywhere else.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

TheMrIron2 said:


> Company*. It's just Nintendo. I have never seen Atari, Sega or Sony take any action about the piracy of games that are decades old. Nintendo's old-world approach to everything is really starting to show and people don't like it.



Too bad for them I'm downloading every old generation ROM I can get my hands on. Why? To piss them off mostly, it's fun and cathartic to do this out of spite. Overly protective jerks. They're protecting their IP, yes, but at the same time, refusing to allow more games to be legally obtains, why? Because stupidity.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> FUCK
> 
> Sorry, Emuparadise and TheIsoZone were my two go-tos. I understand their decisions, those are just two really big blows to me in terms of retro game downloads



Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Too bad for them I'm downloading every old generation ROM I can get my hands on. Why? To piss them off mostly, it's fun and cathartic to do this out of spite.



Nintendo are taking down a lot of games out of spite so I don't see what's the harm in an eye-for-an-eye tactic in this case. It's now or never.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Too bad for them I'm downloading every old generation ROM I can get my hands on. Why? To piss them off mostly, it's fun and cathartic to do this out of spite.


The way I see it, if the company that makes the game is not making any money off it anymore, it’s fare game. I think it’s wrong for games to just disappear forever, they should be preserved in some way.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

Stephano said:


> The way I see it, if the company that makes the game is not making any money off it anymore, it’s fare game. I think it’s wrong for games to just disappear forever, they should be preserved in some way.



Some people have been arguing that "people should preserve their games by buying cartridges, etc". Oh really? There are a finite no. of copies of games, how on earth are a lot of people to preserve them by that BS? Nintendo's lawyers can suck it.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Some people have been arguing that "people should preserve their games by buying cartridges, etc". Oh really? There are a finite no. of copies of games, how on earth are a lot of people to preserve them by that BS? Nintendo's lawyers can suck it.


If Nintendo could have it their way, they would destroy all existing carriages and have everyone re-buy them on current platforms.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2018)

Stephano said:


> If Nintendo could have it their way, they would destroy all existing carriages and have everyone re-buy them on current platforms.



Yeah, they would do something stupid like that.


----------



## isoboy (Aug 16, 2018)

Maybe I'll just buy 8tb and get all of the bigger rom sets once and for all, like PS1 and 2 which I never play anymore.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 16, 2018)

Unlike emuparadise not being a rom website anymore this one isn't too big of a issue since everything is being preserved and moved to another website with the same links and everything.


----------



## hrmb26 (Aug 16, 2018)

This pains me greatly, sadly I don't have enough storage space in my HDD so I could've backed some roms.


----------



## Milenko (Aug 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Too bad for them I'm downloading every old generation ROM I can get my hands on. Why? To piss them off mostly, it's fun and cathartic to do this out of spite. Overly protective jerks. They're protecting their IP, yes, but at the same time, refusing to allow more games to be legally obtains, why? Because stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Nintendo.



We get it, you're downloading games out of spite from some reason, stop saying it


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2018)

That was my go-to place for old PC games of my childhood. A lot of them aren't being sold on digital storefronts and are hard to obtain, so that's a bit of a blow


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2018)

Did my message get across well enough?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2018)

Milenko said:


> We get it, you're downloading games out of spite from some reason, stop saying it


Cool story, bro


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 16, 2018)

It really is the ROMpocalyse ™


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Aug 16, 2018)

You have got to be fucking shitting me.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2018)

Well, anyone that can, better start backing up roms from all consoles from other sites. 

Anyway, if this was just Nintendo, why wouldn't they just take down the Nintendo roms? Why take the whole site down for one company?


----------



## NFates (Aug 16, 2018)

uiaad said:


> It really is the ROMpocalyse ™


Imagine they make a videogame about this and 20 years later its rom on a random site gets taken down.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 16, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Well, anyone that can, better start backing up roms from all consoles from other sites.
> 
> Anyway, if this was just Nintendo, why wouldn't they just take down the Nintendo roms? Why take the whole site down for one company?




Generally when one company shows some success others will follow quite quickly. It's easier to take everything down both technically and on an emotional level just to do it in one fell swoop


----------



## Classicgamer (Aug 16, 2018)

The way I see it is Nintendo sees an opportunity for the retro games on the Switch behind the subscription paywall and will provide games digitally. It’ll be the most common and popular games I’m sure. The ones most of the masses want anyway. 

The initial loveroms take down and then the other sites taking their sides down preventive early is evidence enough that Nintendo is going to give us digital access. 

I’m personally excited for this. While I have my games backed up it’ll be interesting to see how the Switch does it. Nintendo will give us details soon I’m sure. 

Also I have no problem with Nintendo taking down any and all IP of theirs. It’s their IP after all. The law doesn’t state “last gen games” or “games not for sale at the moment” are ok to be stolen online LoL


----------



## Vieela (Aug 16, 2018)

How to make piracy increase closing a lot of piracy websites so people can get crazy on massively downloading pirated games to be able to later make them available in every single other place, being posted by users.

Truly, incredible, smart move. Congratulations Nintendo, you graduated!


----------



## brunocar (Aug 16, 2018)

fuck them anyways, they banned me because i called out a mod for being a scalper


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2018)

Closing these sites only makes piracy more enticing.


----------



## bi388 (Aug 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> They're protecting their IP, yes, but at the same time, refusing to allow more games to be legally obtains, why? Because stupidity.
> Fuck Nintendo.


The thing is these site DO offer games nintendo is currently selling. If nintendo took down a rom site that only had games nintendo doesnt give you a legal way to buy on a currently supported platform, then thats a very different story then if they take down a site that features games on it that they are selling actively. 

Edit: I dont want to sound like im glad they are being taken down cause im not. But it isnt like nintendo is going after specifically games you cant get. The way i see it, the dead games being taken down are side effects of nintendo removing games being sold on VC/nes classic/whatever else.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2018)

Relax, the successor of Iso Zone is already up and running. They announced the transition not to long ago on their forum.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2018)

Closing these sites only makes piracy more entici


bi388 said:


> The thing is these site DO offer games nintendo is currently selling. If nintendo took down a rom site that only had games nintendo doesnt give you a legal way to buy on a currently supported platform, then thats a very different story then if they take down a site that features games on it that they are selling actively.
> 
> Edit: I dont want to sound like im glad they are being taken down cause im not. But it isnt like nintendo is going after specifically games you cant get. The way i see it, the dead games being taken down are side effects of nintendo removing games being sold on VC/nes classic/whatever else.



There are still a lot of games you can't get on any digital store. That's what pisses me off, esp. third party Snes games. Wii U had a bad selection, Wii won't get games on the eShop. What're we supposed to do, pay some scalping douche on eBay for  a rare Snes game? A lot of games aren't digitally available, there's no refuting that. Why now? Why not go after them before? I refuse to buy NES games you can't even keep.


----------



## SoCALCat (Aug 16, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Noooooooo!
> 
> ripperoni
> 
> Why is this happening?


Simple Answer! Because of the fear of Nintendon't Ninjas coming after them with a major $$$$$$$$ lawsuit...


----------



## darksweet (Aug 16, 2018)

well let's just use torrent


----------



## Blasingame (Aug 16, 2018)

I think the big N is going pursuing legal action against rom sites that actively profit from visitors and advertisements.  Probably a bigger case if the site is being hosted on US soil.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 16, 2018)

Dodain47 said:


> Relax, the successor of Iso Zone is already up and running. They announced the transition not to long ago on their forum.


Just saw that now, that's really humorous actually lol


----------



## SIX10 (Aug 16, 2018)

Went there a few weeks ago as they were like the only people that had a ISO for a old Hotwheels game. Nintendo is starting to feel big-brotherish destroying archives.


----------



## AkitoUF (Aug 16, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Glad i didn't buy the Switch. Fuck Nintendo, fuck the Nintendo Switch and fuck the people who defend them...


You have no right to say you like videogames if you hack everything and buy nothing. We DO NOT DESERVE free games, some people just fail to understand this.
"Pay for a product or service? HOW DARE THEY."


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 16, 2018)

Frankly, the isozone fucking sucked. It had some good uploads, but the speeds and the host itself fucking sucked and some of the mods were highly biased cockbags. There's a reason why I used emuparadise and archive.org, and continue to do so, until emuparadise deletes all its content.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AkitoUF said:


> You have no right to say you like videogames if you hack everything and buy nothing. We DO NOT DESERVE free games, some people just fail to understand this.
> "Pay for a product or service? HOW DARE THEY."


Maybe if Nintendo would actually make at least 25% of the shit they shut down purchasable legally we wouldn't have this issue. What right do they have to kick people around for playing games they can't even make money from anymore? Do you see Path of Radiance for sale on any VCs? No? Didn't think so.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 16, 2018)

NFates said:


> Imagine they make a videogame about this and 20 years later its rom on a random site gets taken down.


ROMception! 

Honestly, I'm in the same boat as a lot of people here, and am really worried about the rarer XBOX homebrew and games.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 16, 2018)

As a general rule of thumb of copyright, if you don't bother to defend it, you lose the right to keep it. Nintendo and larger companies go after copyright violations pretty harshly because the bigger the name, the more difficult it is to defend against the "ubiquitous naming" that can sink a copyrighter's rights to a name. And there are other reasons too.

While it looks like they're being dicks, they're really just trying to protect their ability to hold on to their copyright. Same reason a lot of companies go after fan projects or the like. Their legal department tells them they need to or risk losing money in litigation further down the road. Rather than be mad at nintendo, be mad at current copyright laws. They're all sorts of messed up.


----------



## FateForWindows (Aug 16, 2018)

Didn't know it was being taken down, otherwise my last download today would've been something other than Shadow the Hedgehog for the Gamecube.

(also my third, first two were Bubsy 3D a few months ago and MMX1 for DOS)


----------



## Jayro (Aug 16, 2018)

These stupid fuckers better knock their shit off.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 16, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> As a general rule of thumb of copyright, if you don't bother to defend it, you lose the right to keep it. Nintendo and larger companies go after copyright violations pretty harshly because the bigger the name, the more difficult it is to defend against the "ubiquitous naming" that can sink a copyrighter's rights to a name. And there are other reasons too.
> 
> While it looks like they're being dicks, they're really just trying to protect their ability to hold on to their copyright. Same reason a lot of companies go after fan projects or the like. Their legal department tells them they need to or risk losing money in litigation further down the road. Rather than be mad at nintendo, be mad at current copyright laws. They're all sorts of messed up.


And while I totally understand that, I also know that they could basically entirely fix all the distrust and distaste people have for them by offering a legal alternative. So while I'm mad at copyright laws (and partly Disney for making some of them this way) for being stupid, I'm also mad at Nintendo for not capitalizing on the old games people clearly enjoy playing even today by offering alternative, more legal ways of still playing them.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2018)

Who needs those old, shitty games anyway? Why would I want to play Halo CE or MGS 2 when I have that sweet, sweet Fortnite on my PS4?
/s


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 16, 2018)

So, now it’s the...uhh.. Zone! Just The Zone I guess


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 16, 2018)

Holy shit.
AndI just finished downloading my romsets from there just this Monday.
Right on time before shit hit the fan, but still it is very sad to see romsites going down like this :/


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 16, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> So, now it’s the...uhh.. Zone! Just The Zone I guess


A pretty Retro Zone if you know what I'm saying


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> A pretty Retro Zone if you know what I'm saying



I'm just glad I found a few decent sites lately.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Aug 16, 2018)

New "GBATemps"


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 16, 2018)

Is this the end of downloading ROMs?


----------



## NFates (Aug 16, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> Is this the end of downloading ROMs?


Not at all, it's just a bit more complicated because popular sites are going down.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 16, 2018)

NFates said:


> Not at all, it's just a bit more complicated because popular sites are going down.


They're all dying at once tho... I don't get it...


----------



## Milenko (Aug 16, 2018)

They arent the only places that exist


----------



## orangy57 (Aug 16, 2018)

Welp, that was like the last place to easily get Playstation and Xbox homebrew, this kinda stinks


----------



## CrazyMaxx (Aug 16, 2018)

This isva little bit Creepy! All Rom sites goes Down


----------



## NFates (Aug 16, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> They're all dying at once tho... I don't get it...


We just have to wait and see the reach of Nintendo's attack. I wouldn't panic or anything, when sites are taken down, others are born. If you _are _worried, just get a HDD and start downloading like a madman.



Orangy57 said:


> Welp, that was like the last place to easily get Playstation and Xbox homebrew, this kinda stinks


Not really into those roms, but I think the site just changed URLs. Go have a look around The Iso Zone and you'll find it.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 16, 2018)

TheMrIron2 said:


> It's frustrating. Do Nintendo think this will improve their public image or something, or do they think that piracy of 30 year old games will improve their financial situation? I understand their concern, but it's despicable that they're destroying gaming archives without any intention of preserving them through more legitimate means, like a Virtual Console.


They just want to like butts of their shareholders, and their shareholders are old stupid morons, that don't know a first thing about pop culture and gaming.


----------



## elgarta (Aug 16, 2018)

I've used their site alot over the years, pretty sure I used to go there for cover-art back when I was burning PC games and PS2 games for my modded system.

Sad to see them go, but I hadn't downloaded much from here recently. I think maybe the released proto of Happily Ever After, and a few PS2 undubs. But those are already up on the new site. I suspect that this new website may just be a little less known than TIZ, hopefully giving download links and files a bit less visability. But jumping in and grabbing what you need might not be a bad call at the rate this is going!


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Aug 16, 2018)

i guess torrents or the dark web is the only way to save the preserve  the roms


----------



## Pupp3tSh0wK3RM1T (Aug 16, 2018)

Roms had to be ended up soon


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 16, 2018)

They didn't just take their ROMs down. I couldn't download psx2psp yesterday. Probably a bit late, but I'm going to be collecting every rom/iso I can find for the sake of archiving.


----------



## garyopa (Aug 16, 2018)

Time to go back to BBS system, with 56k modems and phone numbers, and 'ascii art' and scrolling text, for our downloads.

We don't need them on high-tech bot-searchable takedown domain website.

We just need a kid in basement with his retro computer, and stack of hard drives, and old-school cooper phone line with modem attached!


----------



## MeteoXavier (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm not the least bit sad for this. The reason I joined GBATemp was because I got banned from Theisozone, all the way up to my IP address being blocked because I used to argue with Trump supporters on it and because I had a "Gay Pride" picture as my signature, and I needed a new community to fill that void. That place was a stereotypical alt. right breeding ground and I constantly got private messages saying "MAGA!" and one that went "Fags die". Very toxic stuff. It was utterly shameful and I'm pretty glad karma got to them for it.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 16, 2018)

Chary said:


> and their idea is to painstakingly reupload everything to MEGA


Guys I swear to God if you upload all your shit to Mega and make them get raided again by the FBI while I'm paying $30 per month to have a backup of my private files I will slap you right in the keyboard.


----------



## Lodad (Aug 16, 2018)

Christ almighty I don't have enough hard drive space for my childhood!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 16, 2018)

shit nitro is gone too i actually went there (checks other 3 sites they still there)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bennyman123abc said:


> Is this the end of downloading ROMs?


they'll never stop torrents and usenet


----------



## Kigiru (Aug 16, 2018)

*Laughs in Torrents*


----------



## DAZA (Aug 16, 2018)

WOW, was this another written threat to close it down? game preservation is going out of the window!! the two key sites in one month that is bad.. before we know it the last thing on the internet will be *news *only!

R.I.P Emuparadise and ISO Zone


----------



## nWo (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm sure there'll always be some place to get those precious roms. Just sad that the big ones (melancholy) get the shots.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 16, 2018)

If it's just Nintendo behind this, why not just remove the Nintendo stuff?

Not perfect but it seems weird to remove downloads because of one company.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 16, 2018)

Sinon said:


> They do care about newer games, like Sonic Mania and God Of War, but they don´t take down years old games


Ofcourse not  they even give out their old games for FREE on android anf ios


----------



## Kigiru (Aug 16, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> If it's just Nintendo behind this, why not just remove the Nintendo stuff?
> 
> Not perfect but it seems weird to remove downloads because of one company.



The problem is that Nintendo is so big and fat that it's realy hard to say what is Nintendo's property or not anymore without realy long and tedious research. There will be always some old Nintendo shit released on unexpected console (like Donkey Kong on Atari) or forgotten title/franchise purchased by them (lol Viva Pinata).


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 16, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> The problem is that Nintendo is so big and fat that it's realy hard to say what is Nintendo's property or not anymore without realy long and tedious research. There will be always some old Nintendo shit released on unexpected console (like Donkey Kong on Atari) or forgotten title/franchise purchased by them (lol Viva Pinata).



Is there anything on the Mega Drive or PS1? 

I also thought Viva Pinata was MS?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 16, 2018)

this us getting out of hand, the iso zone was the best place to find anything NOT nintendo related but I suppose they couldn't let the rest have fun, huh.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 16, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Is there anything on the Mega Drive or PS1?
> 
> I also thought Viva Pinata was MS?


Yeah it's MS and not nintendo


----------



## duwen (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm sure someone else has said it, but I can't be bothered to read through 6 pages of scaremongering... but the The Iso Zones plans to migrate to another site have been in the works for a long time, predating this current wave of crackdowns by months.
The 'new' site has been open for a couple of months already. If the OP had done any basic journalistic research, like browsing some of the threads on the TiZ forums, it would have been easy to decipher what was going on over there.

tl;dr. *ISO ZONE REMOVING DOWNLOADS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANY SIMILAR OCCURRENCES ON OTHER ROM SITES *


----------



## Chary (Aug 16, 2018)

duwen said:


> The 'new' site has been open for a couple of months already





Chary said:


> another site name cropped up, offering itself as a *replacement for Iso Zone*. As this *new site*, which seems to have been *established fairly recently*





duwen said:


> like browsing some of the threads on the TiZ forums, it would have been easy to decipher what was going on over there.





Chary said:


> A message *on the board* states that they plan to *re-host everything from Iso Zone*





duwen said:


> If the OP had done any basic journalistic research




Did you forget to read the entire first post when skipping all 6 pages, as well?


----------



## duwen (Aug 16, 2018)

No.
The fact that you added the 'statement' from TiZ owner Jambo as if it was posted after the removal of roms (rather than mentioning that it was a statement posted on TiZ forums almost 2 months ago) led me to correctly presume that the facts were not being presented accurately.
Your OP implies that there was initially no explanation given, that the new site isn't affilliated with TiZ, and fails to mention at all the real reason for the new site and removal of all existing links.
My post is valid - this thread is scaremongering.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 16, 2018)

It's sad because it's very hard to get old games today, it's either way too expensive  or impossible to find. But seriously, I find the reaction of some people here a bit extreme. Yes, Nintendo didn't have to do that (well  with the retro games included with the online subscription for the Switch, and since it's the only little extra with the subscription, their behavior is not really a surprise), but they have every right to do it. But the site only had to remove games from Nintendo's consoles, that happened to a lot of websites in the past. You can even ask them an exhaustive list of what they want to remove. But I totally understand their decision of closing the whole site and respect it. 

What they were doing was illegal, even if no harm was done, even if it was even a good for posterity, still illegal. Kind of a Robin Hood situation there. So no real surprise here, it was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## duwen (Aug 16, 2018)

Chary said:


> UPDATE: A statement was made *almost 2 months ago*.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Chary (Aug 16, 2018)

duwen said:


> No.
> The fact that you added the 'statement' from TiZ owner Jambo as if it was posted after the removal of roms (rather than mentioning that it was a statement posted on TiZ forums almost 2 months ago) led me to correctly presume that the facts were not being presented accurately.
> My post is valid - this thread is scaremongering.


His quote is still a matter related explaining why the change is being made to the site. If someone chooses to not read that its migrating and understand the information, that's their deal with "scare mongering". The site has moved, but Iso Zone itself will no longer offer warez, which puts itself in the leagues of every other now dead romsite out there. An alternative exists, but not to the extent of the original. This thread serves as a reminder that its time to back things up, as these sites are fleeting. There's no incorrect information here; you're just splitting hairs over incredibly minor things.


----------



## duwen (Aug 16, 2018)

Chary said:


> His quote is still a matter related explaining why the change is being made to the site. If someone chooses to not read that its migrating and understand the information, that's their deal with "scare mongering". The site has moved, but Iso Zone itself will no longer offer warez, which puts itself in the leagues of every other now dead romsite out there. An alternative exists, but not to the extent of the original. This thread serves as a reminder that its time to back things up, as these sites are fleeting. There's no incorrect information here; you're just splitting hairs over incredibly minor things.



I completely agree with your statement about backing things up and being mindful of the permanence of anything online. And I do totally agree that the happenings at TiZ are newsworthy to communities such as GBATemp.
What I take issue with is that the way the story has been portrayed here *IS* scaremongering; it's lumping it in with all the other sites which have recently come under focus, when the story should have been focused on prevention of scaremongering and explaining why TiZ is a different situation than we've seen with these other sites.
I love GBATemp, but it's at it's worst when it manufactures a "_chicken licken, the sky is falling_" situation.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Aug 16, 2018)

Damn, looks like it's time to hook up my xboxhueg and do an ftp dump to my backup disk tomorrow. all my "cloud backups" are going offline!


----------



## Gold_Experience (Aug 16, 2018)

I downloaded everything I wanted. It's all in a hard drive somewhere.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 16, 2018)

duwen said:


> I completely agree with your statement about backing things up and being mindful of the permanence of anything online. And I do totally agree that the happenings at TiZ are newsworthy to communities such as GBATemp.
> What I take issue with is that the way the story has been portrayed here *IS* scaremongering; it's lumping it in with all the other sites which have recently come under focus, when the story should have been focused on prevention of scaremongering and explaining why TiZ is a different situation than we've seen with these other sites.
> I love GBATemp, but it's at it's worst when it manufactures a "_chicken licken, the sky is falling_" situation.



To be honest, the timing is a little bit too good to be unrelated... Unless there another reason to move all their copyrighted material in another place, but I fail to see the reason (I would like for you to explain it to me if it's possible, genuinely interested to hear what you think)

But scare mongering?? Like I said in my previous post, it was illegal, so being scared that your rom/iso provider is going to close is a fear that everyone should expect... Nothing really weird there. Or maybe it's just me who isn't scared, I don't know 

EDIT : Wait, I feel like we're mixing things though, Jambo's 'retirement' has nothing to do with the warez content being pulled out right?

EDIT 2 : OK, definitely confused. So the guy stepped out a month ago, which isn't related to the disappearance of warez material. Then yesterday, no more ISOs/ROMs. But apparently someone is moving all that content on another new website. So since he stepped out he has nothing to do with the removal, no?


----------



## duwen (Aug 16, 2018)

Ritsuki said:


> To be honest, the timing is a little bit too good to be unrelated... Unless there another reason to move all their copyrighted material in another place, but I fail to see the reason (I would like for you to explain it to me if it's possible, genuinely interested to hear what you think)
> 
> But scare mongering?? Like I said in my previous post, it was illegal, so being scared that your rom/iso provider is going to close is a fear that everyone should expect... Nothing really weird there. Or maybe it's just me who isn't scared, I don't know



No problem. In short, TiZ used firedrop as it's only filehost. Firedrop had caught flack over the years for some of the content uploaded by the TiZ community (TiZ always complied with DMCA's, and it hadn't hosted first party Nintendo content for quite a while). While they could've continued to use Firedrop and keep the downloads going they were mindful of the pressure that Firedrop had been subjected to and as a courtesy decided to part ways with them (continuing to host with them may have culminated with Firedrop going out of business). As this was coinciding with TiZ owner, Jambo, stepping down from running the site it was deemed a good idea to essentially 'start afresh'. Jambo's 'stepping down' statement (from 2 months ago) coincided with the unveiling of the 'new' site that had been in the works behind the scenes for a considerable length of time prior to being launched, and the TiZ community has been slowly migrating across over that period and reuploading everything with new file hosts (no longer only using one, but using any host chosen by the uploader... but expressly NOT Firedrop). The promise of the new site is that it will eventually host content that TiZ was unable to.
The timing of TiZ removal of links truly is coincidental to the events surrounding other rom sites. AFAIK it certainly isn't due to any recent direct pressure from Nintendo (although it is possible that Firedrop may have received warnings from Nintendo that haven't been well publicised within the TiZ community that could have led to these events occurring now).
I'd just like to reiterate that this process has been many months in the making. For those of us that are TiZ members, this all happened at the end of June with the removal of downloads being something we all knew was coming at some point in the future.

The OP, and the majority of responses to it, are scaremongering by just presuming this is another takedown by Nintendo, and that all other romsites are likely to follow suit. That's not the case.
This story should've been presented as a story of hope rather than "another one bites the dust".


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 16, 2018)

Everyone is now scared of Nintendo, they're all throwing their content into the water, never to be seen again.
The last sites I can think off is Doperoms which still offers a small amount of roms.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 16, 2018)

duwen said:


> No problem. In short, TiZ used firedrop as it's only filehost. Firedrop had caught flack over the years for some of the content uploaded by the TiZ community (TiZ always complied with DMCA's, and it hadn't hosted first party Nintendo content for quite a while). While they could've continued to use Firedrop and keep the downloads going they were mindful of the pressure that Firedrop had been subjected to and as a courtesy decided to part ways with them (continuing to host with them may have culminated with Firedrop going out of business). As this was coinciding with TiZ owner, Jambo, stepping down from running the site it was deemed a good idea to essentially 'start afresh'. Jambo's 'stepping down' statement (from 2 months ago) coincided with the unveiling of the 'new' site that had been in the works behind the scenes for a considerable length of time prior to being launched, and the TiZ community has been slowly migrating across over that period and reuploading everything with new file hosts (no longer only using one, but using any host chosen by the uploader... but expressly NOT Firedrop). The promise of the new site is that it will eventually host content that TiZ was unable to.
> The timing of TiZ removal of links truly is coincidental to the events surrounding other rom sites. AFAIK it certainly isn't due to any recent direct pressure from Nintendo (although it is possible that Firedrop may have received warnings from Nintendo that haven't been well publicised within the TiZ community that could have led to these events occurring now).
> I'd just like to reiterate that this process has been many months in the making. For those of us that are TiZ members, this all happened at the end of June with the removal of downloads being something we all knew was coming at some point in the future.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I must admit that without knowledge of the previous situation with Firedrop, it really seems like they closed because of what's happening with Ninty. I can see now how the OP can be a bit misleading. 

But yeah, I'm not sure people are really scared, a lot of them just take this occasion to bash on the big N, others like me are worried about the future of retro gaming (which is not something new, but that's a bit off topic here)


----------



## Asia81 (Aug 16, 2018)

One of the worst site.
No rip.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 16, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Glad i didn't buy the Switch. Fuck Nintendo, fuck the Nintendo Switch and fuck the people who defend them...



LOL! You are such a baby.  

I am still buying them and I know where to get isos and roms. Nintendo and Sony arent going to stop me at all. The private undergrounds are the best way to go.


----------



## Disco (Aug 16, 2018)

And still....no one  seems to read...


----------



## console (Aug 16, 2018)

I download some games on this website before. Wow that is sad. But few other websites still up and working.

Time to fill games on my monster 18 TB hard drives. We are care to sharing games to our friends and family.

But all games will be restore in the future by underground! Come back to life from graveyard. Hope graveyard haunt company away. Company think dead games will come back to life!  Dead games come back to life are fly from underground to heaven to make us a happy life gamer! Resurrect all games from underground then underground is become king of the future now. Welcome to Gothic community.


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 16, 2018)

MeteoXavier said:


> I'm not the least bit sad for this. The reason I joined GBATemp was because I got banned from Theisozone, all the way up to my IP address being blocked because I used to argue with Trump supporters on it and because I had a "Gay Pride" picture as my signature, and I needed a new community to fill that void. That place was a stereotypical alt. right breeding ground and I constantly got private messages saying "MAGA!" and one that went "Fags die". Very toxic stuff. It was utterly shameful and I'm pretty glad karma got to them for it.



Hahahahaha - yeah, those forums could be pretty great.


----------



## JakobAir (Aug 16, 2018)

I just hope all the homebrew is still available.


----------



## digipimp75 (Aug 16, 2018)

Damn, that one hurts.  TIZ was my go-to site.


----------



## Something whatever (Aug 16, 2018)

Who is next? :{


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2018)

What the piss is going on that all these websites are falling so rapidly? Why now, when they've all pretty much stood strong all until this time?


----------



## duwen (Aug 16, 2018)

duwen said:


> I'm sure someone else has said it, but I can't be bothered to read through 6 pages of scaremongering... but the The Iso Zones plans to migrate to another site have been in the works for a long time, predating this current wave of crackdowns by months.
> The 'new' site has been open for a couple of months already. If the OP had done any basic journalistic research, like browsing some of the threads on the TiZ forums, it would have been easy to decipher what was going on over there.
> 
> tl;dr. *ISO ZONE REMOVING DOWNLOADS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANY SIMILAR OCCURRENCES ON OTHER ROM SITES *





duwen said:


> Fixed that for you.


----------



## migles (Aug 16, 2018)

AWW FUCK
REALLY FUCK
one of the best places i knew to get gamecube games, it was one of thoose sites that had some hard to find pal games for gamecube or ps2... 
sorry about the language but damn...


----------



## Something whatever (Aug 16, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> What the piss is going on that all these websites are falling so rapidly? Why now, when they've all pretty much stood strong all until this time?



Net *neutrality ended*


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 16, 2018)

Chary said:


> We have some fresh ideas of where to go next. We also want to hear yours!



You could try Hell...There's certainly no reason for you to exist anymore, so to hell with you. That "fresh" enough, "dude"


----------



## |<roni&g (Aug 16, 2018)

Gotta be kidding me just started using that yesterday for some Japanese wrestling games,  firedrop limit sucked though


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 16, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Glad i didn't buy the Switch. Fuck Nintendo, fuck the Nintendo Switch and fuck the people who defend them...


Same, I fucking hate Nintendo as a company and I hate their post-2003 products because they just plainly are SHIT, this is hard evidence they are a bunch of idiots who trash their reputation in the retro community and don't give not even one fuck, let alone 2 about their image/reputation to more seasoned gamers. There's a good reason majority of teens dislike the company and make fun of the fanboys, they don't seem to be willing to improve and are stuck in the past, and the fanboys are worse than some of the hardcore fanboys of other products.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sergey3000 said:


> im using russian rom websites. they don't give a fu** about Nintendo policy.


Same here mate, heard of that **-ROMS.**r*d.ru site yet? They have a lot of retro ROMsets (although it hasnt been updated since 2014)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 16, 2018)

There's always Pirate Bay.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 16, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> You could try Hell...There's certainly no reason for you to exist anymore, so to hell with you. That "fresh" enough, "dude"


Meet you on the way there bruh


----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 16, 2018)

T


duwen said:


> No problem. In short, TiZ used firedrop as it's only filehost. Firedrop had caught flack over the years for some of the content uploaded by the TiZ community (TiZ always complied with DMCA's, and it hadn't hosted first party Nintendo content for quite a while). While they could've continued to use Firedrop and keep the downloads going they were mindful of the pressure that Firedrop had been subjected to and as a courtesy decided to part ways with them (continuing to host with them may have culminated with Firedrop going out of business). As this was coinciding with TiZ owner, Jambo, stepping down from running the site it was deemed a good idea to essentially 'start afresh'. Jambo's 'stepping down' statement (from 2 months ago) coincided with the unveiling of the 'new' site that had been in the works behind the scenes for a considerable length of time prior to being launched, and the TiZ community has been slowly migrating across over that period and reuploading everything with new file hosts (no longer only using one, but using any host chosen by the uploader... but expressly NOT Firedrop). The promise of the new site is that it will eventually host content that TiZ was unable to.
> The timing of TiZ removal of links truly is coincidental to the events surrounding other rom sites. AFAIK it certainly isn't due to any recent direct pressure from Nintendo (although it is possible that Firedrop may have received warnings from Nintendo that haven't been well publicised within the TiZ community that could have led to these events occurring now).
> I'd just like to reiterate that this process has been many months in the making. For those of us that are TiZ members, this all happened at the end of June with the removal of downloads being something we all knew was coming at some point in the future.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the perspective. Insightful.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 16, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Ofcourse not  they even give out their old games for FREE on android anf ios


I said newer games


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 16, 2018)

sega have been dicks too

remember when brawl was nearly taken down last december


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 16, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> What the piss is going on that all these websites are falling so rapidly? Why now, when they've all pretty much stood strong all until this time?



It seems like after Nintendo sued 2 rom sites for $100.000.000, everyone gets scared and takes down all their roms from their sites to avoid getting sued. Previously, Nintendo forced these sites to take down all 1st-party roms, but now they seem to go on a rampage killing every site they see.

Game Dave even explained how this is a bad idea because carts don't last forever and finally corrosion will come on them, same for discs. Before you know it, in 2067, Super Mario Bros costs $79.99 because all the other carts got corrosion.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 16, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> Same, I fucking hate Nintendo as a company and I hate their post-2003 products because they just plainly are SHIT, this is hard evidence they are a bunch of idiots who trash their reputation in the retro community and don't give not even one fuck, let alone 2 about their image/reputation to more seasoned gamers. There's a good reason majority of teens dislike the company and make fun of the fanboys, they don't seem to be willing to improve and are stuck in the past, and the fanboys are worse than some of the hardcore fanboys of other products.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Nintendo has always been that way tho. You should look up when sega and Nintendo had to explain themselves before the goverment about having mature content in games and Sega was being the good guy and just plain defending themselves while Nintendo was blaming Sega and bad mouthing Sega before the goverment while executives of Sega were standing right besides them. Nintendo were assholes back in the day and still are. God knows why everybody defends them so much.
Night trap was a jab towards sega as an example in the youtube vid below. If you look for the full hearing you'll see a lot more jabs towards Sega from Nintendo constantly.


----------



## kbmarinha (Aug 16, 2018)

I chose a bad time to delete all the roms I kept for years on my hard drive just to make space ...


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 16, 2018)

If someone can PM me the name of what UG is called now I would super heck of appreciative.  Would paypal a small thanks for an invite.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 16, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> You could try Hell...There's certainly no reason for you to exist anymore, so to hell with you. That "fresh" enough, "dude"


OW
THE
EDGE


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 16, 2018)

kbmarinha said:


> I chose a bad time to delete all the roms I kept for years on my hard drive just to make space ...


Dunno what you're on about.. Just found full romsets in mere seconds. :x It was ONE of literally infinite sources.. And it really wasn't even that good.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 16, 2018)

there taking the easy way out just remove the nintendo shit to keep them happy they have no juristiction over sega,sony,MS let them deal with those sites, and I can bet sooner or later nintendo will have a Sony fiasco sooner or later if hackers get that pissed off


----------



## retrofan_k (Aug 16, 2018)

It only affects casual users who solely rely on rom sites.  Long time or experienced users in the community know and have ways of obtaining full rom sets and isos, which is not hard to find.

Years ago, direct rom downloads were forbidden and you just moved on to the next, yet now a few sites go down and it's panic drama.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 16, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> It seems like after Nintendo sued 2 rom sites for $100.000.000, everyone gets scared and takes down all their roms from their sites to avoid getting sued. Previously, Nintendo forced these sites to take down all 1st-party roms, but now they seem to go on a rampage killing every site they see.
> 
> Game Dave even explained how this is a bad idea because carts don't last forever and finally corrosion will come on them, same for discs. Before you know it, in 2067, Super Mario Bros costs $79.99 because all the other carts got corrosion.


They can't hold the copyright for that long.
It's law that any kind of media has a 75 year life-span for the copyright holder, after that it goes public domain.
By 2067 it would have been 82 years since the original Super Mario Bros. got released (1985 I believe).
By that time, SMB should be public domain already, same for SNES games to some extend.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> They can't hold the copyright for that long.
> It's law that any kind of media has a 75 year life-span for the copyright holder, after that it goes public domain.
> By 2067 it would have been 82 years since the original Super Mario Bros. got released (1985 I believe).
> By that time, SMB should be public domain already, same for SNES games to some extend.



I mean, I see why a lot of big sites are abandoning, I don't blame them for not wanting to get sued, but what the hell is Nintendo up to? The were silent for years, and then out of the blue, wham! Lawsuits everywhere.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I mean, I see why a lot of big sites are abandoning, I don't blame them for not wanting to get sued, but what the hell is Nintendo up to? The were silent for years, and then out of the blue, wham! Lawsuits everywhere.


I think this new-found interest is because of their recent dicovery of potential in milking retro titles from their catalog.
They saw with the 3DS and the Wii U/Switch that they can milk the shit out of old titles to fill their greedy pockets, hence the recent action from them.

Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I think this new-found interest is because of their recent interest in milking retro titles from their catalog.
> They saw with the 3DS and the Wii U/Switch that they can milk the shit out of old titles to fill their greedy pockets, hence the recent action from them.
> 
> Fuck Nintendo.



I never once regretted download ROMs in all the years I've done it. To think that it all began one day in 1998 when my brother's friend gave us a CD with several hundred Snes and Genesis ROMs on it. First time I ever
used Snes96 and Genecyst.

Edit: Hey, Nintendo, sod yourselves.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I never once regretted download ROMs in all the years I've done it. To think that it all began one day in 1998 when my brother's friend gave us a CD with several hundred Snes and Genesis ROMs on it. First time I ever
> used Snes97 and Genecyst.


I should make a thread about dos emulators now you've mentioned that 

Would be a fun little thread


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> I should make a thread about dos emulators now you've mentioned that
> 
> Would be a fun little thread



They were DOS, but I ran them on Windows 95 way back when, Snes96 was super slow on my Pentium MMX 233 machine, but Genecyst ran full speed


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> They were DOS, but I ran them on Windows 95 way back when, Snes96 was super slow on my Pentium MMX 233 machine, but Genecyst ran full speed


Haha genecyst was made by the nesticle team (and had as equally as bad of a cursor) not surprised there

FWNES > NESTICLE though according to a friend who used FWnes back in the day


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> Haha genecyst was made by the nesticle team (and had as equally as bad of a cursor) not surprised there
> 
> FWNES > NESTICLE though according to a friend who used FWnes back in the day



I never knew about that other emulator TBH, then I eventually found out about Zsnes, used that for a long time, and eventually, to Snes9x.


----------



## Mike_77712 (Aug 16, 2018)

Gotta love the wii u and it's super emulator capabilities, i think it will forever be an f u to nintendo lol. Time to stock up on some roms


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 16, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> They can't hold the copyright for that long.
> It's law that any kind of media has a 75 year life-span for the copyright holder, after that it goes public domain.
> By 2067 it would have been 82 years since the original Super Mario Bros. got released (1985 I believe).
> By that time, SMB should be public domain already, same for SNES games to some extend.



I never knew everything had a copyright-restriction until they hit the 75th year. But in some instances, 3rd party companies can end by going bankrupt for example, making it abondonware, so it can go online publicly. If this happens for 3rd party Nintendo games, rom sites may allow them back as abondonware.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 16, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I never knew everything had a copyright-restriction until they hit the 75th year. But in some instances, 3rd party companies can end by going bankrupt for example, making it abondonware, so it can go online publicly. If this happens for 3rd party Nintendo games, rom sites may allow them back as abondonware.


It's not always 75 years, but I think that's the standard more or less.
In the case of companies, such as Nintendo or Disney, it can take more, as they seem so eager to milk the shit out of 50+ years products (like Disney).
I think the copyright hold got extended in 1998, but I am unsure just how long that means for companies like them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 16, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Just shut up...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to get the idea that you might be a lil salty


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2018)

My dudes--this shit 



Spoiler: evolved










 into a weird territory, but you can still find stuff by the _*bay*_ and other places, so....go duck(duckgo) yourself (a new warez site) before you come (in___) angrily.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 16, 2018)

funny thing is it's only 2 sites so far unless nintendo is suing/gag ordering as well more sites wonder if the person behind loveroms/love retro used fake info to register the domain taking every precaution including overseas servers and then you wonder how the lawyers found him that will make you question if the lawyers tactics of locating said rom site hosters are even legal


----------



## thekarter104 (Aug 17, 2018)

Another site removed from the GBATemp banlist 
Now we can safely say The Iso Zone.


----------



## Itzumi (Aug 17, 2018)

Good thing I picked up some rom packs just a week ago.

EDIT: from TheIsoZone I mean.


----------



## LuxerWap (Aug 17, 2018)

I am not complaining. I still think what Nintendo is doing is right. I can't defend piracy. It's illegal, we all know it's illegal. Yes I do pirate game, but you don't see me having a fit over this mess. I thought everyone notices this by now...


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Aug 17, 2018)

I doubt Nintendo much cares what you think about them if you were already downloading their stuff or are one of those pirates who tries justifying their actions instead of just being a chill pirate. They also probably don't care if you downloaded some complete sets which is really, really simple to do just saying.

LoveROMs was taken down because they thought operating in the US was a good idea. Any site closing now is either paranoid or wanted to get out of the game anyway.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2018)

Mike_77712 said:


> Gotta love the wii u and it's super emulator capabilities


Gotta love the nvidia shield TV and it's  even better super emulator capabilities


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 17, 2018)

The PSP is calling to be noticed


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 17, 2018)

TL;DR Site is moving and nothing is gone.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Aug 17, 2018)

I assume they just removed the links, not actual data(games) from servers...... am I right?


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Aug 17, 2018)

the links still seem up atm, don't know if they work.
also, are all sites like these goons go down like this?
this has started to get annoying.


----------



## AkitoUF (Aug 17, 2018)

A lot of people aren't informed at all. Nintendo had NOTHING to do with the closure of this site. And themselves are mentioning a new site with their uploads so nothing is lost.
"Yeah, we lost a battle against Nintendo but here, we're making public another site with our same downloads for them to notice."


----------



## Xosei (Aug 17, 2018)

That.....sucks


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 18, 2018)

LuxerWap said:


> I am not complaining. I still think what Nintendo is doing is right. I can't defend piracy. It's illegal,  we all know it's illegal. Yes I do pirate game, but you don't see me having a fit over this mess. I thought everyone notices this by now...


This is an awful take. No one cares who you are, first and foremost. 95% of users here aren't people anyone thinks about outside of this site, and probably not even outside of this thread. Don't go thinking you're some special case. Secondly, is it right? Legally, only. Morally, fuck no. While TheIsoZone was not taken down by Nintendo, their host was intimidated by Nintendo's takedowns, and other DMCAs from numerous other companies at that, to the point that they're now moving the site somewhere else with new links, the point remains that Nintendo is going after sites that have more than just Nintendo games. There's shittons of alpha, beta, unreleased, and abandoned games on these sites, and for many, these are infinitely more interesting than any dumb Nintendo game you can usually buy on the e-shop.

Get off your high horse, acting like you're some saint in a sea of moral degeneracy. I can defend piracy, because the EU released a 300 page study that shows companies like Nintendo aren't affected by it in the slightest, and that it helps with preservation. If not for piracy, the west would likely not be exposed to characters and media like Nosferatu, and thus the Dracula mythos. This means we also wouldn't have game series like Castlevania, or vampires in popular roleplaying games such as D&D, The Elder Scrolls, and so on. Piracy can bring great things for performance in games, where the DRM is too intrusive, such as that one Ass Creed game, or it can allow you to *actually fucking install games* in the case of Civilization 3, which is next to impossible to install today, because the DRM will refuse to let the game load solely because it refuses to run on any systems with virtual disk software.

TL;DR There's great things to come with piracy, and the negatives are greatly overstated. Get off your high horse. You're not a saint, just pretentious.


----------



## modbrain (Aug 18, 2018)

Don't worry my friends - the community will help each other out. I still know a good place for those old xbox ISO which really are becoming hard to find!


----------



## LuxerWap (Aug 18, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> This is an awful take. No one cares who you are, first and foremost. 95% of users here aren't people anyone thinks about outside of this site, and probably not even outside of this thread. Don't go thinking you're some special case. Secondly, is it right? Legally, only. Morally, fuck no. While TheIsoZone was not taken down by Nintendo, their host was intimidated by Nintendo's takedowns, and other DMCAs from numerous other companies at that, to the point that they're now moving the site somewhere else with new links, the point remains that Nintendo is going after sites that have more than just Nintendo games. There's shittons of alpha, beta, unreleased, and abandoned games on these sites, and for many, these are infinitely more interesting than any dumb Nintendo game you can usually buy on the e-shop.
> 
> Get off your high horse, acting like you're some saint in a sea of moral degeneracy. I can defend piracy, because the EU released a 300 page study that shows companies like Nintendo aren't affected by it in the slightest, and that it helps with preservation. If not for piracy, the west would likely not be exposed to characters and media like Nosferatu, and thus the Dracula mythos. This means we also wouldn't have game series like Castlevania, or vampires in popular roleplaying games such as D&D, The Elder Scrolls, and so on. Piracy can bring great things for performance in games, where the DRM is too intrusive, such as that one Ass Creed game, or it can allow you to *actually fucking install games* in the case of Civilization 3, which is next to impossible to install today, because the DRM will refuse to let the game load solely because it refuses to run on any systems with virtual disk software.
> 
> TL;DR There's great things to come with piracy, and the negatives are greatly overstated. Get off your high horse. You're not a saint, just pretentious.


How about no? Piracy is illegal. Point and simple. When action like this occurs, why they hell do I need to defend it? People should've known the consequences of messing with this stuff. It's nothing new. Don't really care how much you try to explain why it's right, cause it's not.

All I see here on the internet is people being whiny about those sites being down instead of just moving on to differents ones like some of us are.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 18, 2018)

LuxerWap said:


> How about no? Piracy is illegal. Point and simple. When action like this occurs, why they hell do I need to defend it? People should've known the consequences of messing with this stuff. It's nothing new. Don't really care how much you try to explain why it's right, cause it's not.
> 
> All I see here on the internet is people being whiny about those sites being down instead of just moving on to differents ones like some of us are.


You mean, it's only wrong to you because the law, which is notoriously written by greedy companies with no concern for preservation what the fuck so ever, tells you it is. Try thinking for yourself for once.


----------



## LuxerWap (Aug 18, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> You mean, it's only wrong to you because the law, which is notoriously written by greedy companies with no concern for preservation what the fuck so ever, tells you it is. Try thinking for yourself for once.


Oh, I am. And I really don't care. It's the law. If I get caught for it, that is my responsibility.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 18, 2018)

LuxerWap said:


> Oh, I am. And I really don't care. It's the law. If I get caught for it, that is my responsibility.


That's an extremely childish take, but you do you man. Preservation as a necessity trumps copyright law, especially in situations where there's no legal alternative, like gamecube games.


----------



## LuxerWap (Aug 18, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> That's an extremely childish take, but you do you man. Preservation as a necessity trumps copyright law, especially in situations where there's no legal alternative, like gamecube games.


Eh, maybe to you. I just shrug off and move on.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 18, 2018)

modbrain said:


> Don't worry my friends - the community will help each other out. I still know a good place for those old xbox ISO which really are becoming hard to find!


Yeah, i don't know why but out of every system it feels like it's near impossible to find original xbox games. It's like no one cares about the system.


----------



## AkitoUF (Aug 18, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> This is an awful take. No one cares who you are, first and foremost. 95% of users here aren't people anyone thinks about outside of this site, and probably not even outside of this thread. Don't go thinking you're some special case. Secondly, is it right? Legally, only. Morally, fuck no. While TheIsoZone was not taken down by Nintendo, their host was intimidated by Nintendo's takedowns, and other DMCAs from numerous other companies at that, to the point that they're now moving the site somewhere else with new links, the point remains that Nintendo is going after sites that have more than just Nintendo games. There's shittons of alpha, beta, unreleased, and abandoned games on these sites, and for many, these are infinitely more interesting than any dumb Nintendo game you can usually buy on the e-shop.
> 
> Get off your high horse, acting like you're some saint in a sea of moral degeneracy. I can defend piracy, because the EU released a 300 page study that shows companies like Nintendo aren't affected by it in the slightest, and that it helps with preservation. If not for piracy, the west would likely not be exposed to characters and media like Nosferatu, and thus the Dracula mythos. This means we also wouldn't have game series like Castlevania, or vampires in popular roleplaying games such as D&D, The Elder Scrolls, and so on. Piracy can bring great things for performance in games, where the DRM is too intrusive, such as that one Ass Creed game, or it can allow you to *actually fucking install games* in the case of Civilization 3, which is next to impossible to install today, because the DRM will refuse to let the game load solely because it refuses to run on any systems with virtual disk software.
> 
> TL;DR There's great things to come with piracy, and the negatives are greatly overstated. Get off your high horse. You're not a saint, just pretentious.


Man calm down a little, this doesn't have to turn into a war between people who wants free shit, people who actually want to preserve games and people who still like Nintendo despite everything.
We're adults here, we don't have to fall on personal attacks and calling each other names.

I don't know where I'm standing in this because while I've hacked every possible console I could've hacked (ps2, ps3, 3ds, you name it) I still buy legit games when I like them and I still like Nintendo and their games.
Sucks to get rom sites closed? Def.
Do we have the right to complain? Only at certain stuff.
Are we entitled to free shit? Hell no.

Let's be real here, sure, some of us are legit mad for preservation reasons but 99% of all of us just waned free shit myself included and I can admit it.
It's not going to be the end of it, there's still No-Intro, there's still lots of torrents out there.

What I'm trying to say with all this (because I suck at expressing myself) is: we're all in this together even if we have different opinions and takes around this subject.


----------



## duwen (Aug 18, 2018)

cvskid said:


> Yeah, i don't know why but out of every system it feels like it's near impossible to find original xbox games. It's like no one cares about the system.


It's probably because the existing emulators for it have such low compatibility (like, close to zero) that the only people after og xbox isos are those with the original hardware... which I know is a decent amount of people, but compared to the user base for an equivalent emulated system it's tiny.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 18, 2018)

A


duwen said:


> It's probably because the existing emulators for it have such low compatibility (like, close to zero) that the only people after og xbox isos are those with the original hardware... which I know is a decent amount of people, but compared to the user base for an equivalent emulated system it's tiny.



There has been a fantastic leap when it comes to Xbox emulation. Can't remember the name of it off the top of my head but it looks like xbox emulation is getting the love it deserves.


----------



## duwen (Aug 18, 2018)

uiaad said:


> A
> 
> 
> There has been a fantastic leap when it comes to Xbox emulation. Can't remember the name of it off the top of my head but it looks like xbox emulation is getting the love it deserves.


CXBX? It's showing promise, but it's still a long way from even something like Saturn emu standards, let alone something like Dolphin.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 18, 2018)

Possibly I remember there was two of them now showing real promise. Will check when I'm not on mobile. But what you have to remember about Xbox emulation is that its a pain in the arse due the architecture of the machine. I have no doubt it will get there eventually.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 18, 2018)

AkitoUF said:


> Man calm down a little, this doesn't have to turn into a war between people who wants free shit, people who actually want to preserve games and people who still like Nintendo despite everything.
> We're adults here, we don't have to fall on personal attacks and calling each other names.
> 
> I don't know where I'm standing in this because while I've hacked every possible console I could've hacked (ps2, ps3, 3ds, you name it) I still buy legit games when I like them and I still like Nintendo and their games.
> ...


My problem isn't with his stance. There's multiple people in the thread with similar stances, and it isn't a problem to have it. No, the problem is just his smug attitude and how he's trying to act like the standard for how people should be in this.


----------



## garyopa (Aug 18, 2018)

SomeKindOfUsername said:


> LoveROMs was taken down because they thought operating in the US was a good idea.



Its not about operating in the USA, it does not matter where your servers are located, its the 'money trail' that big 'N' follows.

The owners were located in the USA, the ones 'collecting the money', so they were easy targets to make an example of, and hopefully doing so would scare others off the web (and that trick worked). 

3 things you need to do to stay under the radar.

#1 - Don't live in the USA or an EU country
#2 - Don't charge VIP (monthly or yearly) members
#3 - Don't use commercial ad networks like 'adsense'

If you follow those simple 3 rules, the only trouble you will get is a bunch of takedown emails, and the odd threatening letter mailed to your address listed in your 'whois' registery.


----------



## FateForWindows (Aug 23, 2018)

The Iso Zone is down for good now, and that retro site is down. Iso Zone now redirects to reprimed.com (if the website ends up having warez I will gladly remove the link). Before that the website had been replaced with this message:
"Due to the actions of certain members of the community; coupled with the recent decision to remove all download links, I have decided to end support for this website.

Sorry a group of bad apples had to spoil it for the rest of you. Hopefully a new community will emerge soon.

-JaMbo87"


----------



## deSSy2724 (Aug 24, 2018)

Files are not deleted, only links..... same goes for the ison zone and emuparadise


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 24, 2018)

Another one gone. Nintendo must be planning some large retro digitial distribution with switch payed online.
Im gonna call that edge rom site to be next. They have alot of stuff. good mame chds


----------



## FateForWindows (Aug 24, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> Another one gone. Nintendo must be planning some large retro digitial distribution with switch payed online.
> Im gonna call that edge rom site to be next. They have alot of stuff. good mame chds


Emuparadise only did it out of caution and The Iso Zone had it planned for months, so eh


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 24, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> Emuparadise only did it out of caution and The Iso Zone had it planned for months, so eh



True. The best way to get roms is the complete sets from torrents. nintendo cant stop that


----------



## deSSy2724 (Aug 24, 2018)

You can still d ow n loa d from e mu par adi se, just look for that "script"......


----------



## 2h0f9c5h3f4 (Aug 26, 2018)

Just sign up to say few words, because I found some of you are quite "interesting". 

Some of you think piracy is illegal, while it is in most countries, but still download piracy roms or some other things that is piracy, and refuse to do anything to reform the copyright law like Pirate Party or something similar. To those say law is law, and keep breaking the sacred law "secretly", So you are saying you enjoy acting illegal/being a criminal? Or Is that your country are like NAZI Germany, you have no say to such thing? NAZI seems legally persecute Jews , that's their law.


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 27, 2018)

I havent' read the entire thread but just judging by the comments I"ve seen people have the wrong idea. The isozone situation isn't the same as emuparadise. The owner Jambo wanted to start charging money for his links to his downloads and the mods were against it. This was an internal dispute, nothing to do with Nintendo unlike with emuparadise.

One of the mods posted the real story here

https://www.reddit.com/r/Piracy/comments/9a72bp/why_theisozone_and_retro_zone_were_shut_down_and/


----------



## deSSy2724 (Aug 27, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> I havent' read the entire thread but just judging by the comments I"ve seen people have the wrong idea. The isozone situation isn't the same as emuparadise. The owner Jambo wanted to start charging money for his links to his downloads and the mods were against it. This was an internal dispute, nothing to do with Nintendo unlike with emuparadise.
> 
> One of the mods posted the real story here
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Piracy/comments/9a72bp/why_theisozone_and_retro_zone_were_shut_down_and/


Wait, which site is now the legit one?

https://retrozone.co/
or
http://reprimed.com/


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 27, 2018)

deSSy2724 said:


> Wait, which site is now the legit one?
> 
> https://retrozone.co/
> or
> http://reprimed.com/



Got this PM from another mod from there

Hey. Moderator of RetroZone. Everything is a fudging mess right now. Jambo is also harassing the staff members and crap. Basically, Reprimed will only be handled by him while the rest of us will be at RetroZone.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 27, 2018)

deSSy2724 said:


> Wait, which site is now the legit one?
> 
> https://retrozone.co/
> or
> http://reprimed.com/


RetroZone
Reprimed will be handled by jambo, which from the look of things, is being a dick to the former staff.
So go RetroZone when it's back online.


----------



## Arnold101 (Oct 30, 2018)

any news? also after emuparadise and isozone shutted down i joined a discord server for downloading roms etc, now is gone. there was even a backup server, gone too. someone remember this server name and why is gone??


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 30, 2018)

Arnold101 said:


> any news? also after emuparadise and isozone shutted down i joined a discord server for downloading roms etc, now is gone. there was even a backup server, gone too. someone remember this server name and why is gone??


Discord has also turned on data sharing.
They no longer support that kind of thing, and also their ToS were updated to claim that they will not be accounted for if some information gets disclosed publicly about their users. In other words, you can't sue them if they disclose personal data from you, even if it's files you shared or something else.

Best thing you can do is rely on torrents to be honest, and there's also a couple new ROM sites that opened up which have a good catalogue available, comparable to what LoveROMs had (maybe even a duplicated server under other name).


----------



## Arnold101 (Oct 30, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Discord has also turned on data sharing.
> They no longer support that kind of thing, and also their ToS were updated to claim that they will not be accounted for if some information gets disclosed publicly about their users. In other words, you can't sue them if they disclose personal data from you, even if it's files you shared or something else.
> 
> Best thing you can do is rely on torrents to be honest, and there's also a couple new ROM sites that opened up which have a good catalogue available, comparable to what LoveROMs had (maybe even a duplicated server under other name).


i never shared roms or else on discord, the server i was in and i don't remeber its name is gone. maybe closed by discord?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 30, 2018)

Arnold101 said:


> i never shared roms or else on discord, the server i was in and i don't remeber its name is gone. maybe closed by discord?


Most likely, they've been shutting down Discord servers that shared files, and even those that only shared sites. So yeah that could have been why.
It's still bullshit though.


----------



## Arnold101 (Oct 30, 2018)

yeah...thanks for the help


----------

